# 2 mature follicles, odds of multiples?



## TTC2Long

I am taking 50 mg of Clomid CD 3-7. I had a follicle study on CD 13 and had 2 mature follicles (21.21mm on left ovary and 21.84mm on right ovary) and a healthy lining of 12.64mm. I O'd CD 16, so they had a few more days to mature also. DH and I are open to twins (3+ is pretty scary though, lol), as twins run in my family so we've known all along it was a possibility... add clomid into the mix and chances go even higher. So, we've discussed it and if we are meant to be double blessed then we are willing to accept that privilege/responsibility.

I am curious what the odds are of catching both. Anyone happen to know the percentage? Also, for those of you carrying fraternal twins, how many follicles did YOU have?? And a question for all multiple moms, were there any signs or symptoms early on that clued you in to the fact that you were carrying more than one??

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Well I was also on 50 mg but I was not being monitored for follicles so not sure how many I had. I took clomid days 2-6 though. I have fraternal twins and the only sign I had was at my second blood draw the number was really high so I thought maybe it could be twins.


----------



## TTC2Long

BabyHopes1974 said:


> Well I was also on 50 mg but I was not being monitored for follicles so not sure how many I had. I took clomid days 2-6 though. I have fraternal twins and the only sign I had was at my second blood draw the number was really high so I thought maybe it could be twins.

Thanks for the reply! When did you discover twins were on the way?


----------



## messica

TTC2Long said:


> I am taking 50 mg of Clomid CD 3-7. I had a follicle study on CD 13 and had 2 mature follicles (21.21mm on left ovary and 21.84mm on right ovary) and a healthy lining of 12.64mm. I O'd CD 16, so they had a few more days to mature also. DH and I are open to twins (3+ is pretty scary though, lol), as twins run in my family so we've known all along it was a possibility... add clomid into the mix and chances go even higher. So, we've discussed it and if we are meant to be double blessed then we are willing to accept that privilege/responsibility.
> 
> I am curious what the odds are of catching both. Anyone happen to know the percentage? Also, for those of you carrying fraternal twins, how many follicles did YOU have?? And a question for all multiple moms, were there any signs or symptoms early on that clued you in to the fact that you were carrying more than one??
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I was monitored each cycle. It's the only way my doctor would prescribe the meds. I had anywhere from 2-5 and we based how we proceeded on that number (IUI, timed intercourse or cancelling the cycle). We ended up doing IVF so those numbers had nothing to do with us conceiving twins. 

I'm assuming you have problems with ovulation or mfi or you wouldn't be on the meds, so having twins in your family actually won't influence your outcome at all. The only time family history influences that is if you are a twin yourself or your mother had twins (thereby passing on the trait of hyperovulation).

The odds of success, or success conceiving twins, will vary greatly based on your specific situation so there is no one number someone can throw out there unfortunately.


I had cramping with my singletons but NOTHING like I had with my twins. There were times over the first two to three weeks where I was literally in tears and writhing around in pain. I also developed an intense craving for red meat (I believe because my body was trying to compensate for fluctuating iron levels due to blood supply increase). 

I was around 6 weeks when twins were confirmed via ultrasound but it was already suspected as we knew we put back two fertilized embryo's and my beta levels did run high (see sig line).


Fingers crossed things turn out exactly as you'd like them too :flower:


----------



## TTC2Long

messica said:


> I was monitored each cycle. It's the only way my doctor would prescribe the meds. I had anywhere from 2-5 and we based how we proceeded on that number (IUI, timed intercourse or cancelling the cycle). We ended up doing IVF so those numbers had nothing to do with us conceiving twins.
> 
> I'm assuming you have problems with ovulation or mfi or you wouldn't be on the meds, so having twins in your family actually won't influence your outcome at all. The only time family history influences that is if you are a twin yourself or your mother had twins (thereby passing on the trait of hyperovulation).
> 
> The odds of success, or success conceiving twins, will vary greatly based on your specific situation so there is no one number someone can throw out there unfortunately.
> 
> 
> I had cramping with my singletons but NOTHING like I had with my twins. There were times over the first two to three weeks where I was literally in tears and writhing around in pain. I also developed an intense craving for red meat (I believe because my body was trying to compensate for fluctuating iron levels due to blood supply increase).
> 
> I was around 6 weeks when twins were confirmed via ultrasound but it was already suspected as we knew we put back two fertilized embryo's and my beta levels did run high (see sig line).
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed things turn out exactly as you'd like them too :flower:

Thanks! My Mom did have twins but I don't know if she was taking anything as she had a hard time TTC and she is gone now. I am taking Clomid for 2 reasons. 1: My cycles are painfully long (PCOS) and doc agreed to RX to make me O sooner. 2: On the off chance it improves egg quality given my losses (including a chem preg, not yet listed in my signature). He said it couldn't hurt and might even help. As far as MFI, it's been a few years since DH was tested but when he was he had a great count and motility. The problem has always been me. I have a hard time getting pregnant usually, and then once I am I have a hard time holding onto them :( We just want a healthy, sticky bean(s)... but even that is starting to feel like I am asking for too much :( 

Twins do concern me on the fact that I am already considered high risk, and a twin preg is too, and I worry compounding the two will make it worse... then again you can't get much worse than losing your baby(s) all together. So that does worry me. And I know twins are a handful (twice the diapers, feedings, etc.). But as long as bean(s) is/are sticky and healthy we will gladly take whatever God chooses to bless us with! This will be our last pregnancy if baby makes it to term. We are sick of the roller coaster of "We're pregnant!!!" "Oh, wait, nevermind" :cry:


----------



## BabyHopes1974

At my 7 week ultrasound the doctor saw two sacs, one heartbeat and only a little of something in the other sac so he said it would be a vanishing twin. Then at the 11 week scan there were definately two! Shocked the heck out of us.

I wish you the best!


----------



## TTC2Long

BabyHopes1974 said:


> At my 7 week ultrasound the doctor saw two sacs, one heartbeat and only a little of something in the other sac so he said it would be a vanishing twin. Then at the 11 week scan there were definately two! Shocked the heck out of us.
> 
> I wish you the best!

Oh my!! I bet it did!! Goodness! I'm surprised there was so much difference in growth/development for them! Wow! Sorry you had to go through the first part, though (being told you'd lose one). It worked out ok but I imagine those were a rough 4 weeks. :hugs:


----------

